# My son's Sportsman 90



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I just got the battery mounted for my sons Sportsman 90 so he can use the plow.
I fabricated the mounts & winch mount last year but just got around to finishing.
Here are a few pics let me know what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice. Better than the shovel we grew up on. $$$$$$


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

He should have fun with it. What did you use for a winch? How old is he?


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

nice lookin set up! one lucky young fellow!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

mercer_me;917181 said:


> He should have fun with it. What did you use for a winch? How old is he?


I went to tractor supply & picked up a 3000# winch & had to make all the mounts to fit the front rack. The winch way overkill but they had a sale on them for $89 so that was it.

My son is 6 & when we looke dat these quads, the first thing he ask me was if he could get a plow for it.


----------

